# Jack on the fly



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Any idea on what fly to use for Jacks?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If I could only use one fly for offshore fly fishing it would be 1/0 or 2/0 green/white clouser. Vary the weight of the eyes depending upon whether you are fishing surface fish, or trying to get down to snapper.

Second choice, all white.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

For me Jacks are a target of quick opportunity so most often the lure is choosen for you as whats on the rod at the time. They seem to appear and disappear in a short time. We had a school working the flats on Sunday morn, really churning it up and had the mullet hopping. Kinda gave me the chills it was so violent & loud, had me thinking of Jaws.

My oldest was closest and worked within casting distance, hooked and lost one he estimates at 5#-6# on a gold fly spoon. Wildest 35 seconds of his fishing career. He'll learn about leaving wind knots on a leader.

I'd agree with the Clouser and add a Lefty Deceiver, I have deep leaning for white & chartruse for my go to color in salt.

Pete A.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's fun to watch them eat a big popper, but it's a workout to throw them on fly. Big deceivers cast like a bullet and put out a big baitfish profile.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

They'll eat just about anything, but it needs to be stripped *fast*. I throw a synthetic fly with big eyes that they seem to love. I'll try to get a shot and post a picture of it.

But most of the time, clousers and deceivers will work just fine, just make sure to make long, fast strips.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Where can i get one of those flys?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Several places but these folks are my favorites:

http://www.millersflyshop.com/servlet/the-SALTWATER-cln-Clousers/Categories


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

A real "Jack" feeding frenzie is something to watch and follow. One morning down in west matagorda bay my brother and I witnessed a huge school of jacks pushing a three foot high by fifty feet long "wave" of fleeing menhaden at 10 mph! Behind the wave you could see Jacks crushing the unlucky where it looked like five AK-47's chopping up the water. We both hooked up with 20 lb'ers+

Most big jacks are a load to handle with anything lighter than a ten wt. I will tell you this The Jacks Win most of the time! 30 lb jack can shatter a 12 wt. easily if you are not careful. High sticking near the boat almost always is rewarded with a loud SNAP! Get a long handled fish net it will save your rod.

Note broken 10 wt. Sage Xi2 beside me. 24lb.s of Mean


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great Job. That's one helluva fish on a 10 weight. Awesome.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are two for ya. The first one was caught on an 8wt, a Ross Evo trout reel and 15lb tippet. I was throwing a sinking line for reds on a slow day, but jacks came crashing in and I had to take the shot.










This next one is my brother and he caught it on a 10 wt, but the drag failed on the reel (wouldn't crank down all the way) and then the rod separated from the cork, so the blank and reel would spin in the grip. We still landed him though!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah baby !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I caught one on my 8 wt back in Mule Sough (POC) in less than ten inches of water. You could see him coming from two hundred yards away. A simple cast in front with a redfish crack fly and the fight was on. Once I got him back on the reel and had him whipped down I asked my buddy to take his new underewater camera over where the fish was and get some underwater photos during the fight. I told him to stay back from the fish so that it would get around his legs...

fight just started.








That's him.








I am yelling stay back and put the camera under water now. Collecting some salad too.










So just as he puts the camera under the water the jack turned and went between his legs and the 10lb tippet went POP! GOODBYE MR JACK!
The fight was a lot of fun though 'cause what you don't see is every time he took off in one direction or another the bait would just fly out of the water. He even made a juvy redfish jump. HAHA!


----------

